# Fawn satin tricolors



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Young adult orange/fawn tricolors and/or splashed. Since the background always dilutes to white, it's a moot point as to which to call them. I'm getting slight improvements in more solid patches of burnt orange along with the cream and fawn.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Drooling :mrgreen:


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

loooove the third from the bottom!!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Fantastic colours


----------

